# Why We Have Regulations for Building Safety



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2018)

Take it from Russia:

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/shoppi...ia-kemerovo-kills-dozens-leaves-many-missing/


----------



## JBI (Mar 26, 2018)

Similar stories to be found regarding factory disasters in other parts of the world.
When business owners talk about leaving this country due to 'burdensome regulations', these are exactly the type of regulations they seek to avoid... building safety and worker safety regulations. 
Plenty of places in the world you can kill a thousand people in one industrial accident and walk away scott free.


----------



## conarb (Mar 26, 2018)

The problem is that codes, like zoning and building, have gone too far making building very difficult, our average 7 year permit time is ridiculous, our state has several bills in the legislature trying to address this issue:



			
				L A Times said:
			
		

> *Making it easier for developers to build*
> Housing advocates and academics cite burdensome regulations, including some local governments’ lengthy approval processes, as a problem limiting the state’s housing growth.
> 
> A trio of measures aims to whittle down some of those rules. *Senate Bill 35* forces cities to approve projects that comply with existing zoning if not enough housing has been built to keep pace with their state home-building targets. Such projects must also reserve a certain percentage of homes for low-income residents and pay construction workers union-level wages and abide by union-standard hiring rules.¹



The way I read Chapter 17 the owner has to pay for Special Inspections, I recently had an owner ask: "Why all these levels of inspection?" as he paid bill after bill for special Inspections.  Personally I have no problem with most codes that deal with health and safety (but residential sprinklers are an example fo codes gone too far), but I have a huge problem with political codes.  With people sleeping on the streets the issue is now on the table in the legislature. 


¹ http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-housing-legislation-signed-20170929-htmlstory.html


----------



## conarb (Mar 26, 2018)

This in the paper today:



			
				Mercury News said:
			
		

> Efforts under way to reform the RHNA planning process in Sacramento could force towns, cities and counties to address long-neglected or dismissed housing needs and give state lawmakers and courts a bigger stick against local boards unwilling to approve new developments.
> 
> *But lobbyists for counties and cities are resisting more reforms, saying state laws can’t address an issue central to the housing shortage — the high cost of new construction. Some local elected leaders also fear losing the ability to shape their communities and respond to residents.*
> 
> ...



Whether it's zoning or building codes the access and timing is through the building departments' doors.  


¹ https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/03...housing-law-almost-everyone-wants-to-fix/amp/


----------



## OverpricedEverything (Mar 26, 2018)

conarb said:


> The problem is that codes, like zoning and building, have gone too far making building very difficult, our average 7 year permit time is ridiculous, our state has several bills in the legislature trying to address this issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Yes. Sometimes it does go too far. A little too much capitalism ?*_


----------



## Mark K (Mar 26, 2018)

Ultimately a major part of the problem is that we have too many people wanting to live in areas such as the SF Bay Area.


----------



## OverpricedEverything (Mar 26, 2018)

*Off topic: Can someone help me find another site similar to this. I can't edit or delete what I post here and I have to get a URL image site to show how something I've drawn is designed. I know my browser is outdated but other sites work fine. Thanks,*
AR


----------



## jar546 (Mar 26, 2018)

OverpricedEverything said:


> *Off topic: Can someone help me find another site similar to this. I can't edit or delete what I post here and I have to get a URL image site to show how something I've drawn is designed. I know my browser is outdated but other sites work fine. Thanks,*
> AR


Like all sites, we have issues with spammers so there are controls in place and you are a new poster with very few posts, therefore limited.  We have to have them in place.  There is more to it but that is the gist of it


----------

